# My workbench



## Carpenter12 (Sep 19, 2013)

This is what i have made recently, still not polished or painted but its ready to use, planning to make a serving tray from the pallets in coming days that will be a gift to my wife

These are not quality pictures i have taken from my cell but just to give you an idea of how it looks


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Nice, but I wouldn't paint it. Probably wouldn't even stain it. Might put a clear finish on it, but most likely I'd leave it as is. Pallets are good.


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

Looks good. Is the one top board adjustable?


----------



## Carpenter12 (Sep 19, 2013)

JOAT said:


> Nice, but I wouldn't paint it. Probably wouldn't even stain it. Might put a clear finish on it, but most likely I'd leave it as is. Pallets are good.


Thanks, It is my first project so i was thinking of practising the paint/stain job on it but you are right mostly these work benches are not painted


----------



## Carpenter12 (Sep 19, 2013)

fire65 said:


> Looks good. Is the one top board adjustable?


yep one of the pallet is adjustable to be used as a vice, If it doesn't work i will simply place another piece of pallet and it'll be a fixed top


----------



## Roloff (Jan 30, 2009)

Smart thinking, the vise function is unusual; hey, it is a great idea!


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

*Work Bench*

Great idea with the vise feature. Please let us know how it works for you. Love to hear more about your purposes for your bench too. You can always make a different bench with a solid top if you have the room. I used a 1/4" Hardboard over 2X6 for my bench top; painting it white. Makes for an easy job to freshen it up every so often. The Hardboard can really take a lot of abuse. The painted white surface just makes it easier to see everything.


----------



## Steve_Triton guy (Oct 3, 2013)

*Great Recycling idea*

This look slike a really neat way to produce a solid bench from pre loved timber great idea.



Carpenter12 said:


> This is what i have made recently, still not polished or painted but its ready to use, planning to make a serving tray from the pallets in coming days that will be a gift to my wife
> 
> These are not quality pictures i have taken from my cell but just to give you an idea of how it looks


----------

